# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Από εφιάλτες πώς πάμε ;

## ge0rge

Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους! 
Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες σε καθημερινή βάση έχω "δυνατούς" εφιάλτες +το ότι ξυπνάω μέσα στην νύχτα τουλάχιστον δύο φορές, έτσι χωρίς λόγο. Από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον εαυτό μου είχα αλλά όχι με τέτοια συχνότητα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ευθύνεται το έντονο στρες που με διέπει εδώ και μήνες, από την άλλη όμως πάλι ξέρω πως μπορεί οι εφιάλτες να είναι αποτέλεσμα κάποιας δυσλειτουργιας του σώματος κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου (όπως υπνικη άπνοια κτλπ) και αυτό με αγχώνει εξαιτίας του ότι ρίχνει περισσότερο νερό στο κρασί της αρρωστοφοβιας μου. Ας μείνω όμως στο ότι φταίει καθαρά και μόνο το στρες, υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει βρει κάποια λύση; κάτι που να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο;

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!εισαι σε καποια αγωγη??κ εγω βλεπω αλλα ειναι παρενεργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου!επισης οταν ειχα εντονο αγχος εβλεπα αλλλα οχι συνεχεια!

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλημερα!!εισαι σε καποια αγωγη??κ εγω βλεπω αλλα ειναι παρενεργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου!επισης οταν ειχα εντονο αγχος εβλεπα αλλλα οχι συνεχεια!


Καλημέρα Pink Floyd. Δεν περνω αγωγή και μπορώ να πω ότι το στρες που έχω δεν είναι τόσο όσο ήταν μέχρι και πριν από δύο μήνες. Πάντα είχα εφιάλτες αλλά όχι σε αυτή την συχνότητα. Ούτε και ξυπναγα ποτέ μέσα στην νύχτα χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.

----------


## pink floyd

> Καλημέρα Pink Floyd. Δεν περνω αγωγή και μπορώ να πω ότι το στρες που έχω δεν είναι τόσο όσο ήταν μέχρι και πριν από δύο μήνες. Πάντα είχα εφιάλτες αλλά όχι σε αυτή την συχνότητα. Ούτε και ξυπναγα ποτέ μέσα στην νύχτα χωρίς λόγο και αιτία.


Τι ακριβως βλεπεις??αν δες θες να μου πεις δεν πειραζει!

----------


## ge0rge

> Τι ακριβως βλεπεις??αν δες θες να μου πεις δεν πειραζει!


Κατά βάση έχουν να κάνουν με την μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Τα αεροπλάνα. Αστείο το ξέρω αλλά πάντα τα φοβόμουν και οι περισσότεροι εφιάλτες μου έχουν να κάνουν με συντριβή αεροσκαφών. Από κει και πέρα αναλαμβάνει η αρρωστοφοβια μου. Άλλες φορές βλέπω ότι με χειρουργουν, άλλες ότι κάποιος γιατρός μου λέει πως έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό κτλπ.

----------


## pink floyd

> Κατά βάση έχουν να κάνουν με την μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία. Τα αεροπλάνα. Αστείο το ξέρω αλλά πάντα τα φοβόμουν και οι περισσότεροι εφιάλτες μου έχουν να κάνουν με συντριβή αεροσκαφών. Από κει και πέρα αναλαμβάνει η αρρωστοφοβια μου. Άλλες φορές βλέπω ότι με χειρουργουν, άλλες ότι κάποιος γιατρός μου λέει πως έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό κτλπ.


Αρα ολα ειναι θεμα φοβιας!μαλλον πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις τις φοβιες,μπορει ετσι να μειωθουν!μια γνωμη λεω!πας σε καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## ge0rge

> Αρα ολα ειναι θεμα φοβιας!μαλλον πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις τις φοβιες,μπορει ετσι να μειωθουν!μια γνωμη λεω!πας σε καποιον ειδικο?


Όλο λέω ότι θα αρχίσω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και όλο το αναβάλλω. Έχεις δίκιο! Πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω και αυτό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που με απασχολούν (κρίσεις πανικού ανά διαστήματα κτλπ) το συντομότερο δυνατό! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ και για το χρόνο σου!!!

----------


## pink floyd

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664461]Όλο λέω ότι θα αρχίσω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και όλο το αναβάλλω. Έχεις δίκιο! Πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω και αυτό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που με απασχολούν (κρίσεις πανικού ανά διαστήματα κτλπ) το συντομότερο δυνατό! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ και για το χρόνο σου!!! 
Κοιτα να ξεκινησεις οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται!εγω το αφησα χρονια,ειχα πολλες φοβιες μεχρι που ξεκινησαν κρισεις πανικου,ταχυκαρδιες ζαλαδες κλπ!τωρα ειμαι σε αγωγη,δεν γινοταν διαφορετικα!η γνωσιακη ειναι πολυ γνωστη,εγω κανω την συστημικη ψυχοθεραπεια!οτι κ να κανεις σημασια εχει να βρεις τον σωστο ψυχολογο!

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=pink floyd;664464]


> Όλο λέω ότι θα αρχίσω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία και όλο το αναβάλλω. Έχεις δίκιο! Πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω και αυτό και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που με απασχολούν (κρίσεις πανικού ανά διαστήματα κτλπ) το συντομότερο δυνατό! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ και για το χρόνο σου!!! 
> Κοιτα να ξεκινησεις οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται!εγω το αφησα χρονια,ειχα πολλες φοβιες μεχρι που ξεκινησαν κρισεις πανικου,ταχυκαρδιες ζαλαδες κλπ!τωρα ειμαι σε αγωγη,δεν γινοταν διαφορετικα!η γνωσιακη ειναι πολυ γνωστη,εγω κανω την συστημικη ψυχοθεραπεια!οτι κ να κανεις σημασια εχει να βρεις τον σωστο ψυχολογο!


Στην επαρχία είμαστε λίγο περιορισμενοι στης επιλογές μας παρόλα αυτά υπαρχουν αρκετοί αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες. Δεν κατάλαβα το εξής, οι κρίσεις πανικού που έχεις ξεκίνησαν μετά από φοβιες κτλπ ; στην περίπτωση μου όλα τα στραβά και τα ανάποδα ξεκίνησαν από μια κρίση πανικού και παρότι οι κρίσεις με πιάνουν πλέον μια φορά τον μήνα και αν (στην αρχή είχα κάθε μέρα από μια για μήνες) όλα τα υπόλοιπα (φοβιες, εφιάλτες, ψυχοσωματικα κτλπ) μου έχουν "κατσικωθει" στον σβέρκο και δεν λεν να με αφήσουν με τίποτα! Θέλεις να μου πεις συνοπτικά τη σε οδήγησε στης κρίσεις πανικού ;

----------


## pink floyd

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664470]


> Στην επαρχία είμαστε λίγο περιορισμενοι στης επιλογές μας παρόλα αυτά υπαρχουν αρκετοί αξιόλογοι επιστήμονες. Δεν κατάλαβα το εξής, οι κρίσεις πανικού που έχεις ξεκίνησαν μετά από φοβιες κτλπ ; στην περίπτωση μου όλα τα στραβά και τα ανάποδα ξεκίνησαν από μια κρίση πανικού και παρότι οι κρίσεις με πιάνουν πλέον μια φορά τον μήνα και αν (στην αρχή είχα κάθε μέρα από μια για μήνες) όλα τα υπόλοιπα (φοβιες, εφιάλτες, ψυχοσωματικα κτλπ) μου έχουν "κατσικωθει" στον σβέρκο και δεν λεν να με αφήσουν με τίποτα! Θέλεις να μου πεις συνοπτικά τη σε οδήγησε στης κρίσεις πανικού ;


Λοιπον!πρωτα απ ολα ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης!απο μικρη φοβομουν την τρελλα,δεν ξερω γιατι ομως!ολα ξεκινησαν πριν 7 χρονια!αλλαξα περιβαλλον,σπουδαζα κ γυρισα στην πολη μου!ειδα ενα ονειρο οτι τρελενομαι κ εδω ξεκιναει ο "εφιαλτης"μου!!νομιζα οτι χανω το μυαλο μου,απο το φοβο κ το αγχος με πιανε δυσπνοια,αισθανομουν καψιμο στην πλατη,ζαλαδες κλπ!ηρεμησα μετα απο καιρο!ειχα καλη παρεα κ μια σχεση στη συνεχεια που με βοηθησαν!δουλευα κ ολας οποτε ημουν καλα,ετσι πιστευα τουλαχιστον!πριν 2 χρονια κ μετα απο καποιες ασχημες καταστασεις αρχισαν παλι οι ασχημες σκεψεις κ ο φοβος αλλα μπορουσα να τις διαχειριζομαι οπως πιστευα παλι!!μεχρι που παθαινω μια κρισαρα,πραγματικα πιστεψα οτι το εχασα το μυαλο μου!κ το χειροτερο οταν εβγαινα εξω ειχα ταχυκαρδια,τσιμπηματα στην πλατη κ αγχος!οποτε εκει καταλαβα οτι πλεον δεν μπορουσα μονη μου!σε λιγο δεν θα μπορουσα να βγω απο το σπιτι!

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=pink floyd;664483]


> Λοιπον!πρωτα απ ολα ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης!απο μικρη φοβομουν την τρελλα,δεν ξερω γιατι ομως!ολα ξεκινησαν πριν 7 χρονια!αλλαξα περιβαλλον,σπουδαζα κ γυρισα στην πολη μου!ειδα ενα ονειρο οτι τρελενομαι κ εδω ξεκιναει ο "εφιαλτης"μου!!νομιζα οτι χανω το μυαλο μου,απο το φοβο κ το αγχος με πιανε δυσπνοια,αισθανομουν καψιμο στην πλατη,ζαλαδες κλπ!ηρεμησα μετα απο καιρο!ειχα καλη παρεα κ μια σχεση στη συνεχεια που με βοηθησαν!δουλευα κ ολας οποτε ημουν καλα,ετσι πιστευα τουλαχιστον!πριν 2 χρονια κ μετα απο καποιες ασχημες καταστασεις αρχισαν παλι οι ασχημες σκεψεις κ ο φοβος αλλα μπορουσα να τις διαχειριζομαι οπως πιστευα παλι!!μεχρι που παθαινω μια κρισαρα,πραγματικα πιστεψα οτι το εχασα το μυαλο μου!κ το χειροτερο οταν εβγαινα εξω ειχα ταχυκαρδια,τσιμπηματα στην πλατη κ αγχος!οποτε εκει καταλαβα οτι πλεον δεν μπορουσα μονη μου!σε λιγο δεν θα μπορουσα να βγω απο το σπιτι!


Τώρα έχεις ηρεμήσει; η ψυχοθεραπεία κάνει δουλειά ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει συνδυασμός ψυχολόγου και φαρμάκων; με σωστή διατροφή, γυμναστική, διαλογισμό, χόμπι κτλπ γίνεται τίποτα η αυτά είναι συμπληρωματικά στις θεραπείες; (συγνώμη που σε ζαλίζω).

----------


## pink floyd

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664531]


> Τώρα έχεις ηρεμήσει; η ψυχοθεραπεία κάνει δουλειά ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει συνδυασμός ψυχολόγου και φαρμάκων; με σωστή διατροφή, γυμναστική, διαλογισμό, χόμπι κτλπ γίνεται τίποτα η αυτά είναι συμπληρωματικά στις θεραπείες; (συγνώμη που σε ζαλίζω).


Δεν με ζαλιζεις καθολου!θεωρω πως ολα βοηθανε αναλογα κ σε τι κατασταση ειναι ο καθενας!οπως σου ειπα την πρωτη φορα το περασα μονη μου με καλη παρεα κ δουλεια!τωρα δεν μπορουσα,δεν ηθελα να μιλησω με κανεναν!πρωτα θα πας σε εναν ψυχολογο,μπορει να κανετε μια προσπαθεια μαζι χωρις φαρμακα!

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=pink floyd;664535]


> Δεν με ζαλιζεις καθολου!θεωρω πως ολα βοηθανε αναλογα κ σε τι κατασταση ειναι ο καθενας!οπως σου ειπα την πρωτη φορα το περασα μονη μου με καλη παρεα κ δουλεια!τωρα δεν μπορουσα,δεν ηθελα να μιλησω με κανεναν!πρωτα θα πας σε εναν ψυχολογο,μπορει να κανετε μια προσπαθεια μαζι χωρις φαρμακα!


Το περίεργο είναι το ότι ένα χρόνο τώρα που παιδεύομαι από όλο αυτό έχουν υπάρξει διαστήματα ακόμα και δύο εβδομάδων που νιώθω εντελώς καλά και ξαφνικά να το πάλι, αλλά με άλλη μορφή. π. χ ενώ μέχρι και πριν 3 εβδομάδες ένιωθα καλά ξαφνικά μου κόλλησε ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στον σβέρκο μου και κατ' επέκτασή στην σπονδυλική μου στήλη και να σου τα μουδιάσματα στα χέρια και στα πόδια να ή ατονία κτλπ. Παλιότερα ήταν το στομάχι και το έντερο και πιο πριν ή καρδιά. Να σου πω επίσης ότι όταν είχα αυτή την ανησυχία που σε διέπει στην διαταραχή πανικού αλλά δεν είχα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα φοβόμουν και εγώ ότι θα τρελαθώ. Στην ηλικία των 17 είχα πάθει κάτι αντίστοιχο και με κράτησε για περίπου 2 χρόνια. Αυτό που βοήθησε τότε ήταν η γυναίκα μου που μόλις είχα γνώρισει, η οποία στάθηκε δίπλα μου και με το παραπάνω και αργότερα η αλλαγή κλίματος (πήγα στρατό) .Υποθέτω ότι την πρώτη φορά όλο αυτό κρύφτηκε κάπου μέσα μου περιμένοντας να του δώσω την ευκαιρία να ξανά βγει, ενώ αν πήγαινα σε κάποιον ειδικό από την αρχή θα το είχα εξαλείψει εντελώς. Τέλος πάντων. Είμαστε ευαίσθητα παιδιά μάλλον  εύχομαι ολόψυχα να το αφήσουμε όλο αυτό πίσω μας γρήγορα.

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664556]


> Το περίεργο είναι το ότι ένα χρόνο τώρα που παιδεύομαι από όλο αυτό έχουν υπάρξει διαστήματα ακόμα και δύο εβδομάδων που νιώθω εντελώς καλά και ξαφνικά να το πάλι, αλλά με άλλη μορφή. π. χ ενώ μέχρι και πριν 3 εβδομάδες ένιωθα καλά ξαφνικά μου κόλλησε ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στον σβέρκο μου και κατ' επέκτασή στην σπονδυλική μου στήλη και να σου τα μουδιάσματα στα χέρια και στα πόδια να ή ατονία κτλπ. Παλιότερα ήταν το στομάχι και το έντερο και πιο πριν ή καρδιά. Να σου πω επίσης ότι όταν είχα αυτή την ανησυχία που σε διέπει στην διαταραχή πανικού αλλά δεν είχα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα φοβόμουν και εγώ ότι θα τρελαθώ. Στην ηλικία των 17 είχα πάθει κάτι αντίστοιχο και με κράτησε για περίπου 2 χρόνια. Αυτό που βοήθησε τότε ήταν η γυναίκα μου που μόλις είχα γνώρισει, η οποία στάθηκε δίπλα μου και με το παραπάνω και αργότερα η αλλαγή κλίματος (πήγα στρατό) .Υποθέτω ότι την πρώτη φορά όλο αυτό κρύφτηκε κάπου μέσα μου περιμένοντας να του δώσω την ευκαιρία να ξανά βγει, ενώ αν πήγαινα σε κάποιον ειδικό από την αρχή θα το είχα εξαλείψει εντελώς. Τέλος πάντων. Είμαστε ευαίσθητα παιδιά μάλλον  εύχομαι ολόψυχα να το αφήσουμε όλο αυτό πίσω μας γρήγορα.


Κάτι τελευταίο, σε ένα παλιό σου post μιλάς για maladaptive daydreming. Πόσο έχει επηρεάσει την όλη κατάσταση; ρωτάω γιατί το έχω από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον εαυτό μου. Πότε δεν με ενόχλησε βέβαια. Ίσα ίσα.

----------


## pink floyd

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664565]


> Κάτι τελευταίο, σε ένα παλιό σου post μιλάς για maladaptive daydreming. Πόσο έχει επηρεάσει την όλη κατάσταση; ρωτάω γιατί το έχω από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον εαυτό μου. Πότε δεν με ενόχλησε βέβαια. Ίσα ίσα.


Δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να το αφησουμε πισω μας αλλα τουλαχιστον να βρουμε τον τροπο να το διαχειριστουμε κ να μην μας επηρεαζει στην ζωη μας!
Κ εγω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου το κανω!ενας λογος που απεκτησα τον φοβο της τρελλας ειναι το m.d!

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=pink floyd;664595]


> Δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να το αφησουμε πισω μας αλλα τουλαχιστον να βρουμε τον τροπο να το διαχειριστουμε κ να μην μας επηρεαζει στην ζωη μας!
> Κ εγω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου το κανω!ενας λογος που απεκτησα τον φοβο της τρελλας ειναι το m.d!


Το βιώνει αρκετός κόσμος. Άλλοι λιγότερο και άλλοι περισσότερο. Συνήθως οι καλλιτέχνες το έχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό (μουσικοί, συγγραφείς κ.ο.κ) Εμένα θα τολμούσα να πω ότι με βοήθησε σε πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις της ζωής μου που ήμουν έτοιμος να καταρρευσω. Μέχρι πρότινος που δεν ήξερα πως ονομάζεται το έλεγα απλά "δυνατή φαντασία". Ένας άνθρωπος εν τέλει με τόσο δυνατή φαντασία μπορεί να πείσει τον εαυτό του για οτιδήποτε. Μπορεί να αφήσει πίσω του όλα τα "κακα" και να προχωρήσει μπροστά. Αυτό λένε άλλωστε ότι είναι το πρώτο και μεγαλύτερο βήμα, να το πιστέψεις.

----------


## Macgyver

Βλεπω , βλεπω , αλλα τελευταια εχει ολο επαναληψεις .......

----------


## pink floyd

[QUOTE=ge0rge;664647]


> Το βιώνει αρκετός κόσμος. Άλλοι λιγότερο και άλλοι περισσότερο. Συνήθως οι καλλιτέχνες το έχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό (μουσικοί, συγγραφείς κ.ο.κ) Εμένα θα τολμούσα να πω ότι με βοήθησε σε πολύ δύσκολες καταστάσεις της ζωής μου που ήμουν έτοιμος να καταρρευσω. Μέχρι πρότινος που δεν ήξερα πως ονομάζεται το έλεγα απλά "δυνατή φαντασία". Ένας άνθρωπος εν τέλει με τόσο δυνατή φαντασία μπορεί να πείσει τον εαυτό του για οτιδήποτε. Μπορεί να αφήσει πίσω του όλα τα "κακα" και να προχωρήσει μπροστά. Αυτό λένε άλλωστε ότι είναι το πρώτο και μεγαλύτερο βήμα, να το πιστέψεις.


Δεν εχουμε md!ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο!στο md το ατομο πλαθει διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες,κατι τετοιο κ ειναι τοση εντονη η φαντασια τους που τους επηρεαζει κ στην ζωη,ζουν περισσοτερο στην φαντασια τους!
Εγω παντως στεναχωριεμαι που δεν πηγα νωριτερα στον γιατρο κ τοσα χρονια πιστευα οτι δεν ειμαι νορμαλ κ τωρα αναγκαστικα πηγα!!γι αυτο κ εσυ να μην το αφησεις να πας οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις!!

----------


## ge0rge

[QUOTE=pink floyd;664671]


> Δεν εχουμε md!ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο!στο md το ατομο πλαθει διαφορετικες προσωπικοτητες,κατι τετοιο κ ειναι τοση εντονη η φαντασια τους που τους επηρεαζει κ στην ζωη,ζουν περισσοτερο στην φαντασια τους!
> Εγω παντως στεναχωριεμαι που δεν πηγα νωριτερα στον γιατρο κ τοσα χρονια πιστευα οτι δεν ειμαι νορμαλ κ τωρα αναγκαστικα πηγα!!γι αυτο κ εσυ να μην το αφησεις να πας οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις!!


Δεν θα το αφήσω, θα πάω το συντομότερο δυνατό και ελπίζω να αρκεί η ψυχοθεραπεία. Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## EiriniKarav

Όταν καταφέρνω να κοιμηθώ οι εφιάλτες είναι τα μόνα όνειρα που βλέπω, ή θα δω εφιάλτη ή δε θα δω τίποτα. Και τα περισσότερα έχουν να κάνουν με θάλασσα και εμένα να πνίγομαι. Γενικά όλα μου τα όνειρα καταλήγουν με εμένα να πεθαίνω.

----------


## ironman

> Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους! 
> Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες σε καθημερινή βάση έχω "δυνατούς" εφιάλτες +το ότι ξυπνάω μέσα στην νύχτα τουλάχιστον δύο φορές, έτσι χωρίς λόγο. Από τότε που μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον εαυτό μου είχα αλλά όχι με τέτοια συχνότητα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ευθύνεται το έντονο στρες που με διέπει εδώ και μήνες, από την άλλη όμως πάλι ξέρω πως μπορεί οι εφιάλτες να είναι αποτέλεσμα κάποιας δυσλειτουργιας του σώματος κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου (όπως υπνικη άπνοια κτλπ) και αυτό με αγχώνει εξαιτίας του ότι ρίχνει περισσότερο νερό στο κρασί της αρρωστοφοβιας μου. Ας μείνω όμως στο ότι φταίει καθαρά και μόνο το στρες, υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει βρει κάποια λύση; κάτι που να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο;


σε καταλαβαινω το βιωνω και εγω λογω στρες νοιωθω αθλια ενας αχημος εφιαλτης που εχω κατακαιρους ειναι να να μου φευγει καποιο δοντι το εχω δει δυο φορες τον τελευταιο καιρο και τον εχω δει και παλιοτερα φυσικα εχω δει και αλλους τωρα τελευταια εγωλυη δεν εχω βρει παντως

----------

